
The mass dancing hysteria (explaining the case from 16th century) - pepy
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/258521
======
brudgers
An Alternative source:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_7608000/7608874....](http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_7608000/7608874.stm)

